# RIVER ROCK CASINO RESORT, RICHMOND, BC



## bspencer1 (May 11, 2009)

GALA SYSTEMS


----------



## gafftaper (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the Booth Bspencer! I moved your post to the Facilities forum where it better fits. I'm not sure what your intention was of posting this link, some may call it spam... in which case there are strict rules against sales on CB (read the TOS or contact me if you have any questions). However, it's just about the coolest video I've ever seen and even if it is spam it deserves a viewing here in the facilities forum. 

WOW!


----------



## willbb123 (May 12, 2009)

I refuse to believe that the video is real. :shock:


----------



## lieperjp (May 12, 2009)

Apparently it is real?

River Rock Casino Resort - Facility Rentals

If it is... wow.


----------



## cprted (May 12, 2009)

I've never actually been in that venue, but River Rock is a very well financed operation. It is absolutely believable that they have a system like that.


----------



## soundlight (May 12, 2009)

WOW. That's...erm...insanely awesome. Kinda like the CalArts Blackbox that has the 4x4 foot sections that can be raised to any height on pistons, but taken to a whole other level entirely.


----------



## derekleffew (May 12, 2009)

I cannot imagine this to be a cost-effective solution. 

"A multi-purpose space is a no-purpose space."


----------



## epimetheus (May 12, 2009)

That is freakin' awesome!


----------



## avkid (May 12, 2009)

I think I might have drooled a little.


----------



## willbb123 (May 12, 2009)

There are more videos on the bottom of this page
Spiralift, Multipurpose Halls Systems, Gala Venue


----------



## TheatreImage (May 13, 2009)

Is that Real-Time?? WOW


----------



## ruinexplorer (May 13, 2009)

Is automation like that really cheaper than labor? That seems kind of insane.


----------



## gafftaper (May 14, 2009)

ruinexplorer said:


> Is automation like that really cheaper than labor? That seems kind of insane.



An excellent point. A system like that must be many tens of millions of dollars. While it is faster than a crew, it would take decades of use before it becomes cheaper than a crew. 

It's still ridiculously awesome!


----------



## Sony (May 26, 2009)

While it probably isn't cheaper than a crew in the long run...you have to think that in a Casino setting like the River Rock Casino....they are trying to book as many events in as short a time span as possible. With this system they can change events in probably about an hour, instead of half a day paying a crew however much an hour to unbolt seating and change platform levels. In a casino environment...time is money and they make more money using the floor then they do paying crew to change the floor.


----------

